# Recent pics of Star!



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi just thought I would load some pics of Star which I took recently as havent added any in a while! 
We are nice and fat at the moment and pleased with her condition after coming through such a harsh winter! 
Enjoy!....


----------



## meezer (Jan 29, 2011)

aw she's so pretty.love the 4th pic


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks  She does have a pretty face if I do say so myself! lol 
Great improvement from last year!


----------



## meezer (Jan 29, 2011)

ha ha,what was she like last year?


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Well I got her in March last year and she had been quite neglected, underweight, worm belly, no condition at all, no muscle!! So nice to see how she is now 
Do you have any horses?


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Shes Huge  very beautiful aswell though


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

She's 16.3hh and quite big built! But she is loverly


----------



## meezer (Jan 29, 2011)

aw bless her.well she looks great.Yeh i got Gypsy,the shire in the thread below this one


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

Star is a stunner 

XxX


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone  I am going to try and keep up with posting pictures as I am proud of how far we have come! I am just rubbish at remembering the camera!! lol  x


----------



## CraigDye1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow she is really pretty, really you got great animal..


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahh shes gourgeous


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Aww thanks 
Although these pictures were taken a week and a half ago she has blown up since then, if you have seen my other post you will know that there may be two of her in a couple months  lol
Vet tomorrow so wont be long till we get our answer!! Although the thought of a baby version of her is quite appealing


----------



## sweep (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks so toasty in the last photo


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

She looks like a mare I might be taking on loan.. although a more filled out version! Gorgeous horse!!


----------

